# h:graphicImage lädt kein Bild.



## java007 (26. Jan 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich versuche über den JSf-Tag graphicImage ein Bild einzufügen. Das Bild habe ich im Verzeichnis WebContent gespeichert und nutze folgenden Code:



```
<h:graphicImage url="test.jpg" width="100" height="130" />
```

das Bild wird einfach nicht angezeigt, stattdessen der Rahmen und im Inneren ein roter Kreuz.
Freue mich auf Tipps
MFG


----------



## XHelp (26. Jan 2011)

Wie lautet denn die generierte URL und wo liegt das Bild im Projekt?


----------



## java007 (26. Jan 2011)

Das Bild liegt neben Web-Inf und Meta-Inf im WebContent. Ich weiß nicht ob das jsf-conform ist, habs dort einfach mal eingefügt und möchte es von dort aus aufrufen.
mfg


----------



## XHelp (26. Jan 2011)

Wie es dir auch schon da: h:graphicImage lädt kein Bild @ tutorials.de: Tutorials, Forum & Hilfe geschrieben wurde: versuch es mit den absoluten Pfadangaben.
Das nächste mal solltest du aber auf Crosspostings verzichten oder einen Hinweis geben


----------

